# Me and Roxanne on our first date at the park! ❤️❤️❤️



## Hadden_Whitaker_2003 (Jul 13, 2022)

So I did it. I actually had the courage to ask Roxanne out on a date and she said yes. I must be the luckiest disabled boy in the world to have such a beautiful tall girlfriend like her. 


Roxanne is owned by Disney

my oc is owned by me


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 13, 2022)

Don’t turn into weregoof like Max did, that’s a turnoff for her


----------



## Hadden_Whitaker_2003 (Jul 14, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Don’t turn into weregoof like Max did, that’s a turnoff for her


I was actually gonna post a picture of us on our date but I couldn’t because the file was too large


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 14, 2022)

Hadden_Whitaker_2003 said:


> I was actually gonna post a picture of us on our date but I couldn’t because the file was too large


Try uploading the picture on somewhere like Facebook and then save it. Thats what I do.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 14, 2022)

We've disabled images / uploads for a bit. For uh, reasons.


----------



## Hadden_Whitaker_2003 (Jul 14, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Try uploading the picture on somewhere like Facebook and then save it. Thats what I do.


I have deviantart so I can send you the link to there


----------

